

NSА's MORECOWBELL: Knell for DNS [pdf] - conductor
http://cryptome.org/2015/01/MORECOWBELL-Analysis-Grothoff-etal.pdf

======
norswap
For those who don't get the reference in the name:
[http://vimeo.com/91715361](http://vimeo.com/91715361)

------
acqq
I believe this would be the original source link:

[https://gnunet.org/morecowbell](https://gnunet.org/morecowbell)

with the translation to other languages too. Only the Spanish one is corrupted
(just the piece of the file) at the moment.

